# "S" bend problem



## SmallHaul (Feb 21, 2016)

A friend of mine has a small indoor (7.5" gauge) ride on train and there is a spot on the layout where there has to be an S bend to get around a wall and it really upset the loco and flatcar as you twist through it... I am thinking get rid of both knuckle couplers and arms and just put a flat bar that pivots on each end between the loco and flatcar with enough sideways travel that it doesn't bind.

Do you think that would work? Any other ideas?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

or longer coupler arms for the reach. same idea has a bar.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Put a short straight section of track in the S curve.


----------



## SmallHaul (Feb 21, 2016)

NTCGRR said:


> or longer coupler arms for the reach. same idea has a bar.


Ah, that might be easier. Thanks.



Trains said:


> Put a short straight section of track in the S curve.


Unfortunately that is not an option because the space is tight.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

As much as is practical, I think you want to bring the pivot point for your coupling devices back from the ends of the equipment and closer to the wheelbase.

Prototype equipment has couplers at the ends of the frame. Smaller models, especially those which are more "toylike" - but for which operation on tighter radius curves is envisioned - tend to mount couplers on the trucks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Truck mounted couplers and always pull through the S, never push.
John


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Sounds a lot like trolley and interurban style radial couplers are the essence of what is being suggested. Some of them were pivoted almost all the way back to the truck bolsters, and some could swing through a 90 degree arc.


----------

